# Cheap Auto Faucet Shutoff?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I accidentally left the hose on all night last night (was trying to saturate an area that was bone dry, and forgot to turn it off before bed), so am looking for a timer I can add to the faucet that I can set an auto shutoff time to idiot-proof it and prevent this from happening again. I've seen some that allow you to set it to turn off after x number of minutes, or turn on at a certain time, and run for x number of minutes, but those aren't quite what I'm looking for.

Does anyone have a suggestion for one that I can set to turn off the faucet, if it's not already off, at a certain time every day? I do use SmartThings, so "connected" would be nice, as I could program certain on/off times, but I don't want to spend a ton of money, since irrigation is hopefully in the near future. One of the $25 battery ones would be fine, if it has that capability, I just can't tell by reading the product descriptions on amazon.

This B-hyve one (https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-B-hyve-21004-Faucet-Compatible/dp/B0758NR8DJ) is pretty much what I'm looking for, albeit a bit more than I want to spend since I need 3 of them, but the reviews are pretty bad, and I don't want to feel like a beta tester for a product that's not quite ready for market, which is extremely common with new-ish connected devices, in my experience.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have used one like this - mostly in manual mode to auto shutoff after a certain amount of time.

I have also used one like this. It is not as precise as the digital timer on the one linked above, but both were effective at shutting the hose off if I forgot about it or had to run an erand. :thumbup:


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I've had the B-Hyve in daily use for 4 months to water my garden and no problems so far. I got it strictly for convenience because the app that comes with it makes it customizable and easy to modify schedules as long as you have an internet connection.
But the controllers Ware linked should do the job for you also.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Ware said:


> I have also used one like this. It is not as precise as the digital timer on the one linked above, but both were effective at shutting the hose off if I forgot about it or had to run an erand. :thumbup:


If you just want the faucet to turn off after X minutes after you turn it on, this is the one. Super simple, no batteries. I have this one that I used for one small shady area when I put seed down and it worked great. It's not super accurate, but it works. I would just recommend you also get a water hammer rester, or else your pipes will be banging due to the sudden shut off.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Figured I'd follow up on this, in case anyone else comes across it in a search.

I ended up getting these timers:  Nelson 856604

A couple days ago, one of my hose bibs started leaking out of the anti siphon valve. This may be common knowledge, but it wasn't for me, so I'll share... turns out that the anti siphon valves that are required to be on almost all exterior hose bibs are not meant for constant pressure (ie leave the water on, but let the timer shut it off) for more than 12 hours. The constant pressure will eventually wear out the gaskets in the anti siphon valve if so, and I'm now needing to replace that valve. Fortunately, it's a quick and easy fix, since mine don't have the locking screws on them that have to be drilled out.

So, if you do go with the shutoff timers, apparently it's not a complete set it and forget it, and you probably should still remember to turn the faucet off after use.

I know some (or all?) irrigation system timers have anti siphon valves built in, which could probably be retro-fitted to a hose bib, but for my purposes, I'll use the manual timers as an idiot proofing tool, but do a better job remembering to turn the water off when I'm done with it


----------

